# The best way to prove out my IMG poss het snow



## Kandiblades666 (Mar 8, 2017)

What would be the best way to prove out my male IMG, he was purchased as a 66% poss het snow. Should I pair him with a nice normal?

Also I have a fantastic poss super moonglow girl, what would be the best way to prove her? 

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Short answer: Mate your male to your female. This mating will do both.

Long answer: 

Snow is produced by the interaction of two gene pairs
gene pair 1 = two albino genes (probably Kahl albino)
gene pair 2 = two anerythristic genes

A het snow's gene pairs:
gene pair 1 = a normal gene and an albino gene (probably Kahl albino)
gene pair 2 = a normal gene and an anerythristic gene

As both the albino and anerythristic mutant genes are recessive to the respective normal gene, you have four choices of a mate for a test. These are a snow (or snow combination), albino het anerythristic, anerythristic het albino, or a het snow. The snow or snow combination is the best and most expensive choice.

A possible super moonglow is snow combined with hypo, a snow combination. Using your female makes it unnecessary to buy or borrow another snake.


A possible super moonglow could be either a super moonglow or a moonglow. 

A super moonglow has three gene pairs of interest:
gene pair 1 = two albino genes (probably Kahl albino)
gene pair 2 = two anerythristic genes
gene pair 3 = two hypo genes

A moonglow also has three gene pairs of interest:
gene pair 1 = two albino genes (probably Kahl albino)
gene pair 2 = two anerythristic genes
gene pair 3 = a hypo gene and a normal gene

The hypo gene is dominant to the corresponding normal gene.

The question is, what are the components of gene pair 3? Mating the possible super moonglow to a snake with two normal genes in gene pair 3 will give the answer. If a moonglow, then half the babies are expected to have two normal genes in gene pair 3, and the other half of the babies are expected to have a normal gene and a hypo gene in gene pair 3. If a super moonglow, then all of the babies are expected to have a hypo gene and a normal gene in gene pair 3.

That IMG male has two normal genes in his gene pair 3. Using him makes it unnecessary to buy or borrow another male.

Clear as mud? Post questions about anything that is unclear.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

Kandiblades666 said:


> What would be the best way to prove out my male IMG, he was purchased as a 66% poss het snow. Should I pair him with a nice normal?
> 
> Also I have a fantastic poss super moonglow girl, what would be the best way to prove her?
> 
> Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


Forgive the obvious answer, but isn't breeding this male to a visual snow the obvious way to see if he is het for either/both recessives? If he is then you should get: normals/albino/anery/snow babies. I'm not sure how breeding him to a normal (with no hets) would prove anything about his possible recessive hets?

If you bred the female to a normal (with no hets) then you'd find out if she is a super hypo or not. But that would depend on your plans for the litter. Perhaps a male with something else going on to give you something else to work towards?

What would happen if you bred the male that you have to the female that you have?


----------

